# Best Mountain Bike Parks in Austria and Belgium for an Intermediate rider?



## CSPINN (May 27, 2014)

Hi, I am going to visit my parents in the Netherlands this July and I really want to do some downhill riding and enduro. I am planning on visiting Austria since NL does not have any mountains. I was wondering if anyone had any advice as to which resort I should check out. I was thinking about doing a three day pass at Leogang, but I want to make sure there is not something better out there. I love downhill, but I only get to ride it about once a year, I race cat 2 XC in the states so I'm not a total noob, but I'm not a seasoned pro when it comes to DH either. I am going to have to rent a DH bike since I do not own one. I am also looking to do some riding in Belgium as well if any has any advice for that. And just to let you know, I'm an American who only speaks english, so a tourist friendly place would be preferred. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Happy Trails!!!!


----------



## kl3mn (Jun 26, 2014)

The best "beginner" park in Austria is Wagrain for sure, smooth trails and nothing to kill yourself on. Leogang is more hardcore. The cheapest and also quite good is Saalbach-Hinterglem.


----------



## kl3mn (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, and I've heard lots of good things about Semmering bike park.


----------

